

How to learn Emacs - drothlis
http://david.rothlis.net/emacs/howtolearn.html

======
hsmyers
For those bound to Windows, GNU Emacs 23.4.1 (i386-mingw-nt6.0.6002) provides
a current version with an installer as part of the DL---actually the installer
is the initial DL, the rest is done as part of the install. In so far as I can
tell comparing Unix version(s) with the Windows version there doesn't appear
to be any difference in ability or performance. The
<http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/windows/big.html> does a reasonable job of
covering the water front for better information than mine.

~~~
drothlis
Thanks for the tip. Where did you get this installer from? I just installed
emacs-23.4-bin-i386.zip from <http://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/emacs/windows/> on a
Windows VM, and it's a plain zipfile you extract to C:\Program Files (and
optionally run addpm.exe for start menu shortcuts) and it just works -- except
for things like grep, which require cygwin or equivalent.

Did your installer also install the cygwin (or equivalent) tools?

------
nic-ferrier
I read this yesterday, it's a really great tutorial. It should be added to the
emacs wiki as a learning resource.

~~~
drothlis
Thanks. :-) <http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/LearningEmacs>

------
justncase80
Emacs is a great operating system. It just lacks a decent text editor.

------
terryk88a
dang! don't do this! don't teach anybody how to use emacs!

it's _my_ productivity secret weapon and I don't wanna share!

~~~
terryk88a
Oh all right. Great job.

